# Painting Metal Stairs



## ArlaFP (Jan 20, 2011)

A while ago, I saw a DIY on TV that painted metal stair railings. Can you tell me what kind of paint that was? It was some kind of spray paint that had maybe some sort of fleck in it, I think. I'm told it will cost me $3,000 to redo my steps. YIKES! I think I'd rather at least try painting it for a new look. They've already been white and black, but need to have something done to them. Any suggestions? They are ALL metal interior stairs. When painting, what's the best way to cover the hardwood steps, etc?


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

ArlaFP said:


> A while ago, I saw a DIY on TV that painted metal stair railings. Can you tell me what kind of paint that was? It was some kind of spray paint that had maybe some sort of fleck in it, I think. I'm told it will cost me $3,000 to redo my steps. YIKES! I think I'd rather at least try painting it for a new look. They've already been white and black, but need to have something done to them. Any suggestions? They are ALL metal interior stairs. When painting, what's the best way to cover the hardwood steps, etc?


I think Rustoleum carries a line of spray paints with all sorts of different finishes - hammered to metallic. 

Your "make or break" on this project is going to be surface preparation. You'll need to get the old layers of paint off the metal - something that's going to be kind of tough and time consuming. You might want to try a heat gun and/or paint stripper. I've often used Aircraft paint stripper, but it's pretty aggressive stuff.

I think I'd also just paint the rails with a brush, using (possibly) Rustoleum oil-based enamel, instead of spray paint. It adheres well, and smooths out nicely. And no overspray floating through the house. Remember a good primer first. 


I know of no way to protect your steps other than to mask well and cover them.


Good luck!


----------



## mazzonetv (Feb 25, 2009)

If you are planning on spray painting inside, just be careful to mask and cover everything ANYWHERE close that you don't want to get paint on. I'm not crazy about using spray paint inside but sometimes it is the only way to do something. Rustoleum does make a bunch of those hammered metal finishes which I'm sure you can look up on their website or in one of the larger paint stores / boxes near you. Also, just wanted to point out that removing ALL of the paint that is on the railing could be very messy and time consuming. The job could be done by simply wire brushing to get off whatever is loose / flaking / rusting etc.. Not necessary to go down to bare metal, but you do want to go down to a sound surface. So if there is paint that is adhering well you can leave that on - just make sure to prep it well enough so the edges are feathered if you go this route. Do you have any pics you can post?

good luck!


----------



## ArlaFP (Jan 20, 2011)

*Stairway painting*

The paint that is there is sticking well. Just wearing off in places. I was just curious if the people who own this website knew what product was used on HGTV when they sprayed the staircase they did. Thanks for your replies.


----------

